# Musikplayer in Java kodieren



## Kiksen (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Im Rahmen des Faches "Programmierung in Java" sollen wir einen Musikplayer erstellen, der verschiedene tolle Sache kann.
Unter anderem:

for(Song song : songlist) {
			/** Aufgabe 5c **/
			/* Wir befinden uns hier in einer "for-Schleife"
			 * Der Code innerhalb der geschweiften Klammern wird "für alle Elemente der Liste songlist" einmal ausgeführt
			 * Das ist z.B. praktisch, um zu zählen, wie viele Songs in der Liste sind (siehe unten).
			 * Nutzen Sie die Schleife, um die Gesamtdauer aller Songs zu ermitteln.
			 * Dazu müssen Sie auf die "dauer" jedes Songs zugreifen: song.dauer
			 * das Ergebnis soll in der Variablen "gesamtDauer" gespeichert werden.
			 */

			 anzahlSongs++;
		}	

Leider versteh ich bei dieser Teilaufgabe so überhaupt nicht, wie ich die Schleife gestalten soll, damit das funktioniert.
Habe schon tausendmal die Vorlesungfolien studiert und auch schon bei Google etc. nachgeschaut, aber finde nichts hilfreiches.
Kann mir vielleicht ijmd einen Denkanstoß geben? 

Danke schon mal vorab!


----------



## Kiksen (6. Mai 2010)

Ach: ich arbeite übrigens mit Smultron (habe ein MacBook) und dem Kommandofenster.


----------



## AlexSpritze (6. Mai 2010)

```
gesamtDauer += song.dauer
```


----------



## Swoop (6. Mai 2010)

Was AlexSpritze damit meint:

gesamtDauer += song.dauer -> gesamtDauer = gesamtDauer+song.dauer

das heißt:

Er nimmt die alte gesamtDauer(am anfang 0) und rechnet von jedem neuen Song die dauer auf die gesamtDauer.


----------

